# So whats your excuse usg?



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Of course it would have dried if you just left it in your mud pan.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

avenge said:


> Of course it would have dried if you just left it in your mud pan.


That's so true lol


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I have had that happen before. Just a bad batch. USG Sheetrock brand is what I use. 

Others are correct in the wordage. The mud "sets" in 20 but needs to dry out a couple hours to be "dry". Freak thing. Bummer man. Hope it drys up for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> I've always just used green lid for setting then 3 in 1 after that. I switched because everyone on here said hot mud was so much better. So I think I'll go back to ready mix


I, like you, have tried the hot mud because of comments here. But, I like it. I think it serves a purpose. When I used it out set up really fast and dried with in a few hours. I wasn't timing it. But I know I sanded the same day.

I know use fiber fuse and the blue cap mud from the bucket. No issues. But, if time is an issue out I have a hole to patch, i'll mix up a batch of hot mud


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

No one mentioned that if the previous cotes were not set/dry before applying the last cote , it will not set/dry properly. Is that maybe what you did?

It is too tempting sometimes, but it will cost you..............I only had to learn that a few times.:whistling


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Jesse,

Maybe you got a bad batch, maybe you didn't.

20 min is for multiple coats the same day, not necessarily to sand the same day.

Unless you mean wet sanding.

IMO, sound like you got a bad batch.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Big Shoe said:


> No one mentioned that if the previous cotes were not set/dry before applying the last cote , it will not set/dry properly. Is that maybe what you did? It is too tempting sometimes, but it will cost you..............I only had to learn that a few times.:whistling


The whole room had 2 coats for a few days before I started except that soffit box in the pictures. I hit that with 90 at about 10 am, and it was set up before second coat, then I hit the 3rd coat around the room at the same time. 


But non of it was dry. It sucks, but I'll live. We have the whole house painted except that room, and I'm trying to get my sparkies back through. We ended up spending most of the day trimming out, and some punch list stuff.



I'm just getting antsy on this one, it's one of my own houses, a duplex and I've owned it for 18 months. We've completely re done the whole house during slow times, and I'd love to start getting some money back seeing I've invested almost 150k, and my co inspection in Tuesday, that we are most definitely not going to be ready.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Big Shoe said:


> if the previous cotes were not set/dry before applying the last cote , it will not set/dry properly.


Exactly.. either that or if your coat is thicker than 1/4 inch it's not going to dry right away. Also, if you don't get enough water into the mix, the hardener will not activate properly. If you simply mix the water with the mud until you get the consistency that you want, it isn't going to dry very fast.

What I do is start out by adding just enough water to the dry mud to make it into a paste that is a little bit thicker than refrigerated peanut butter or biscuit dough. THEN I gradually add more water a few drops at a time until I get it like pancake batter. I'll let it sit for about a minute (no more than 90 seconds) and the consistency will be perfect as it came right out of the bucket. 

If I get into a situation where I added too much water, I keep stirring it until it starts to stiffen. If I find that I still need to add more mud, I only do it a pinch at a time until it starts to stiffen. Then at that point I will add a little bit more water because the new mud needs fresh water in order for the hardner to activate. Mud by itself will stiffen up a soupy mix but without that extra water, the 20-minute thing isn't going to kick in.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Well this morning there were several spots still wet, so I so dug it out with a paint scrapper, mixed up some 5 min in my pan, hit them. Sanded 15 mins later. Currently waiting for primer to dry so we can paint and start the floor


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Bizarre

Had to be a bad bag, even if it was new


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Man that sucks. At least you caught it and took action. I agree with Jb, bad bag.

Using 20 min USG today. Started the patches at about 9. Throwing the texture on now (4 hours later). Should be ready for paint by 2- 2:30.

I had a batch of 90 minute once that never dried like that. Would have been faster to use box mud. Lol


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Give it a Viagra and check it in 4 hours


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Give it a Viagra and check it in 4 hours


If it's still hard after 4 hours should he call a doctor or the Guinness book of world records?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> If it's still hard after 4 hours should he call a doctor or the Guinness book of world records?


He should call the Bunny Ranch.:jester::whistling


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

the 90 could be bad. Keep the bag and there should be a batch # on it. Call USG.

Old bags and settling of the compound can cause problems. When it is kept in a vehicle or trailer as it bounces the particle separate and whole bag needs to be dry mixed before using


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> mixed up some 5 min in my pan, hit them. Sanded 15 mins later.


5 minute mud FTW!


----------



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

That happened to me with 5 min mud. The heat gun came out.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Just used two bags of 90 minute that were about 6 years old. When I went to fetch them I expected rocks, but when I opened it, it was in perfect condition. Mixed it up and it dried as claimed. Was able to put 4 coats on in one day (I suck at it) and sand it the next.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Leo G said:


> Just used two bags of 90 minute that were about 6 years old. When I went to fetch them I expected rocks, but when I opened it, it was in perfect condition. Mixed it up and it dried as claimed. Was able to put 4 coats on in one day (I suck at it) and sand it the next.


Did you have to break out the Ceros for all that sanding? :laughing: :whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I did on the first coat. 400 grit and on slow speed and it still tore through it like it wasn't even there, The next three coats were put on with a roller (skim coating a ceiling) and when it was time to sand the wife came in and said she liked the texture look. And I actually liked it but wasn't going to say anything because I planned on sanding it smooth. She said she liked it and I jumped on that, saved me a lot of time and aggravation of sanding it. But it would have been nearly dustless with the Ceros.


----------

